# Mobile Dongle



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2022)

Any recommendations for a mobile BB dongle ? Currently using a very old EE one which is starting to die. Prefer an unlocked one if possible.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2022)

Funnily I was thinking if these were still a thing only yesterday as I was thinking of getting one for the new PC.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Dongle or MyFI, what network if not unlocked?


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2022)

On EE , but only needed for data . It’s cheaper than my wife renting a line and getting BB at her clinic .


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Second hand?


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2022)

No doubt I’ll go on the bay but wanted something not locked to the network ?


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Sep 2022)

Might want to get MiFi. You can hook multiple devices for wifi access.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2022)

Any luck @MrGrumpy 
​


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any luck @MrGrumpy
> ​



Watching a couple on the bay just now


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Any recommendations for a mobile BB dongle ? Currently using a very old EE one which is starting to die. Prefer an unlocked one if possible.



I am led to believe that they are all unlocked?, certainly the Huawei mobile router (MiFi) I was given "free" with "3" network was/is unlocked, and, works quite happily with SIM from other networks (Giffgaff and Tesco/O2)..


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (21 Oct 2022)

If Three has reception there, they have an good offer at the moment with their 4 or 5g broadband which includes a router and 4 or 5g unlimted bb, 10£ a month for the 4g 20£ a month for the 5g.


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (21 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am led to believe that they are all unlocked?, certainly the Huawei mobile router (MiFi) I was given "free" with "3" network was/is unlocked, and, works quite happily with SIM from other networks (Giffgaff and Tesco/O2)..


EE was locking mobile devices a few years ago, no idea if that would have also applied to 4/5g dongles and if so for how long.


----------

